
Show HN: Plain Old Recipe: convert online recipes to plain-text - memset
https://github.com/poundifdef/plainoldrecipe
======
zxcvbn4038
Recipe scraping is kind of a pet peeve of mine. People figured out how to do
that early on and the result was recipe aggregation sites where you get three
hundred variations of yellow cake (for example) with only slight
unquantifiable variations - maybe someone was adjusting for altitude or
humidity or scarcity or missing spoons or metric/imperial but all that got
lost along the way. I think we could use less aggregation and more
understanding of the underlying chemistry.

------
zzo38computer
Not bad, although you may want a few other formats, in addition to HTML
format: true plain ASCII text, plain Unicode text, and recipe format.

Also, it should be corrected so that it can be used as a command-line program
(giving the URL and desired output format as command-line options, producing
the output to stdout).

The ability to search for recipes (perhaps using a SQLite extension, or using
SPARQL queries) would also be good, but that is something else than this, I
suppose.

------
waynesonfire
this seems like magic, nice work. made this crummy site readable,
[https://www.hellofresh.com/recipes/crispy-parmesan-
chicken-5...](https://www.hellofresh.com/recipes/crispy-parmesan-
chicken-5e25f50779260e7a2945d952)

